# Fluxbox oder Enlightenment

## floe-de

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt gerade dabei Desktop alternativen zu suchen auf meinem 

"alten" System auch mal den Rausch der Geschwindigkeit zu erfahren,

der mir bisher verschlossen blieb.

Somit bin ich auf Fluxbox bzw. Enlightenment (e17) gestoßen und würde gerne 

ein paar Meinungen zu diesen WM's haben wollen ?

Nicht hochtragendes aber so aus dem Gefühl herraus welches das bessere ist,

ob man damit überhaupt arbeiten kann oder ob davon abzuraten ist.

P.S. Wollte ja eigentlich mal ne Umfrage machen finde diese Option aber nicht

----------

## swain

ich arbeite mit waimea und bin sehr zufrieden damit, fluxbox ist auch nicht schlecht, aber waimea entspricht eher dem was ich "brauche".

schnell klein leicht anzupassen und transparenz...

----------

## razorbuzz

ich arbeite derzeit mit fluxbox in kombination roxfiler als dateibrowser ( unterstützt drag 'n drop usw. und aterm als konsole ( kann man so schön tranzparent machen)

vorher habe ich mit kde 3.1rc6 gearbeitert. - und die geschwindigkeit gegenüber kde ist wirklich berauschend.

sehr gut gefällt mir die anpassung der menüs über nur eine datei ~./fluxbox/menue

----------

## Nemo

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Fluxbox. Enlightenment habe ich auch mal vor einiger Zeit getestet, fand ich aber zu unübersichtlich und aufgeblasen. Aber immer noch schöner als KDE.  :Wink: 

Gruß

Nemo

----------

## floe-de

Das find ich ja alles schon sehr Informativ, danke.

Ich finde ja auch KDE und Gnome etwas überladen, aber

bei Fluxbox & Co versuche ich mich gerade etwas reinzufinden.

Datei-Manager ist ein gutes Stichwort gewesen, wie löst ihr denn dieses

Problem da die "kleinen" Desktops ja keinen mitliefern ?

----------

## swain

ich benutze gentoo ... gefällt mir am besten, da ich keine dockapps oder so brauche...

----------

## cirad

Ich habe länger Zeit Fluxbox wegen den Tabs benutzt. Inzwischen bin ich aber bei PekWM gelangt und der ist wirklich genial.

Die Tabs sind um einiges besser als bei Fluxbox und die Configs mächtiger und vor allen Dingen sauberer (die Fluxbox init ist wohl äußerst unschön und wird noch dazu von Fluxbox automatisch verwaltet). Die Bedienung ist genial, wenn auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man von KDE kommt. (Ist fluxbox aber auch.)

http://pekwm.pekdon.net/

Einfach mal angucken, lohnt sich wirklich! Natürlich gibt es auch Themes, zwei Screenshots gibts hier (nicht über den Inhalt wundern, ich brauchte Fenster zum darstellen, das war alles (: ):

http://people.freenet.de/cirad/scrot3.jpg

http://people.freenet.de/cirad/scrot2.jpg

----------

## cirad

> Datei-Manager ist ein gutes Stichwort gewesen, wie löst ihr

> denn dieses Problem da die "kleinen" Desktops ja keinen

> mitliefern ?

Dann werde ich darauf auch gleich noch eine Antwort geben.   :Smile: 

Ich benutze ein simples Terminal (rxvt) mit ZSH als Shell. Das reicht mir völlig und ich finde es schneller und übersichtlicher als einen Dateimanager, zumindest für die meisten Aufgaben. Dennoch kann ich ls Dateimanager Gentoo empfehlen.

Möchte man gleich Bilder und Icons angezeigt bekommen, muß man wohl zu etwas anderem greifen. Dafür fand ich Konqueror ganz brauchbar, aber ohne KDE ist das natürlich blöd. Vielleicht rox-filer? Hatte es nur mal kurz getestet, ist verdammt schnell ... hatte aber dennoch keine Verwendung dafür.

http://rox.sourceforge.net/rox_filer.php3

----------

## Pietschy

Ich bin auch mit meiner Kombination fluxbox -- ROX -- gkrellm sehr zufrieden.

bei fluxbox empfieht es sich noch fluxconf zu mergen, damit lassen sich die Menüs und einige konfigurationen leicheter anpassen. ROX ist einefach ein sehr guter und schnller Dateimanager, kann auch Panels und eine Desktop zeichnen, benutz ich aber nicht. 

Ronny

----------

## Headhunter123

Ich fahre mit der Kombination fluxbox + aterm sehr gut, zur Not hab ich aber dann noch den Konqueror drauf, den ich aber eher als Webbrowser benutze  :Wink: 

----------

## zypher

Also empfehlen kann ich die Kombi fluxbox, Eterm, idesk und xfe (alles in portage).

Eterm nehm' ich nur, weil ich wenigstens etwas eye-candy aufm desktop haben will  :Wink: .

Zur Zeit bin ich aber doch sehr begeistert von xfce4.

Versuchts doch einfach mal:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=28029&highlight=xfce4

----------

## jew.de

 *razorbuzz wrote:*   

> sehr gut gefällt mir die anpassung der menüs über nur eine datei ~./fluxbox/menue

 

Hi,

nach einer langen, langen N8 voller KDE, Gnome, Weimea und Fluxbox bin ich nun, endlich  :Smile: , bei Fluxbox hängen geblieben.

Eine Frage nur:

Wie kann ich das Menü über die ~/.fluxbox/menu bearbeiten?

Ich kann zwar neue Einträge machen, die werden aber nicht übernommen...

Über fluxmenu klappt es wunderbar.

Danke,

jew.de

----------

## sOuLjA

hm also ich benutz auch schon seit langem fluxbox.

Hab mir aber jetzt mal pekwm kurz angesehen und ich seh nur einen hintergrund und das wars, keine menüs oder was auch immer, muss man da wirklich von ganz unten anfangen und sich selbst alles einrichten,gibts da nicht schon ein standard theme mit config?

----------

## eryvile

Falls Fluxbox die Wahl der Qual ist, kann man sich immer noch darüber streiten, ob nicht doch besser Black-, Open- oder was-weiß-ich-was-Box ... , wie auch hier zu sehen. Den passenden File-Manager kann man sich dann gleich noch hier dazu aussuchen   :Cool: 

p.s.: hier läuft gerade Fluxbox mit rox, wobei ich bei letzterem noch nicht alle Alternativen durchgetestet habe... es fehlt mir dort der Treeview... ich bin blond, da braucht man manchmal solche Übersichtshilfen    :Wink: 

----------

## jew.de

Ok, ok....

leider komme ich seit vorgestern nicht mehr in's Netz (schei... Mediaways-Reseller), ich habe aber trotzdem noch ein wenig an Fluxbox gefeilt.

Nun habe ich mir ein paar (ok, ok, sehr viele  :Smile:  ) Screenshots von anderen Fluxbox'ern angesehen, und mir ist aufgefallen, dass oft Icons auf dem Desktop liegen. Wie kriege ich das hin?

thx,

jew.de

----------

## sOuLjA

 *jew.de wrote:*   

> Ok, ok....
> 
> leider komme ich seit vorgestern nicht mehr in's Netz (schei... Mediaways-Reseller), ich habe aber trotzdem noch ein wenig an Fluxbox gefeilt.
> 
> Nun habe ich mir ein paar (ok, ok, sehr viele  ) Screenshots von anderen Fluxbox'ern angesehen, und mir ist aufgefallen, dass oft Icons auf dem Desktop liegen. Wie kriege ich das hin?
> ...

 

Ich glaube mit ROX, aber weiss nicht genau da ich meine programme in einem kleinen app fenster hab...im slit

http://mitglied.lycos.de/soulja4life/bla.jpg

----------

## jew.de

[quote="sOuLjA"] *jew.de wrote:*   

> Ich glaube mit ROX, aber weiss nicht genau da ich meine programme in einem kleinen app fenster hab...im slit
> 
> http://mitglied.lycos.de/soulja4life/bla.jpg

 

Sieht klasse aus!

Wenn ich die Doku richtig verstanden habe, exestiert der Slit immer, und ich muss nur DockApps mit "-w" aufrufen, damit sie sich in den Slit setzen?

Welches DockApp ist es denn, mit dem Du Programme aufrufst?

Wie hast Du den ICQ in den Slit bekommen?

Ich weiß, ich stelle mich an wie ein n00p, aber fluxbox ist doch schon was anderes wie kde  :Wink: 

thx,

jew.de

----------

## sOuLjA

[quote="jew.de"] *sOuLjA wrote:*   

>  *jew.de wrote:*   Ich glaube mit ROX, aber weiss nicht genau da ich meine programme in einem kleinen app fenster hab...im slit
> 
> http://mitglied.lycos.de/soulja4life/bla.jpg 
> 
> Sieht klasse aus!
> ...

 

ja also der slit  ist zwar immer da aber auch nur wenn du fluxbox mit den use flags "kde gnome" mit compiliert hast also wenn kde und gnome unterstützung in deiner make.conf aktiviert waren, sonst musst du es nochmal kompilieren. dann kannst du manche anwendungen in dem slit laufen lassen, licq zB oder gkrellm, wie bei mir und das alles mit der option -w wie du schon sagtest. Als Applauncher nutze ich "wmappl-0.61" aber es gibt auch noch acidlaunch, das klappt auch gut

----------

## akb

Nochmal zu der Dateimanager-Frage: da kann ich wie jemand oben schon erwähnt hatte nur den xfe empfehlen. Vor allem wegen des Treeviews  :Smile: 

Evtl. für einige zu sehr Windows, aber ich find ihn toll. Das Handling stimmt einfach  :Smile: 

----------

## slith76

 *jew.de wrote:*   

> Ok, ok....
> 
> leider komme ich seit vorgestern nicht mehr in's Netz (schei... Mediaways-Reseller), ich habe aber trotzdem noch ein wenig an Fluxbox gefeilt.
> 
> Nun habe ich mir ein paar (ok, ok, sehr viele  ) Screenshots von anderen Fluxbox'ern angesehen, und mir ist aufgefallen, dass oft Icons auf dem Desktop liegen. Wie kriege ich das hin?
> ...

 

Hey,

vieleicht ist ja das das was du suchst :

FbDesk is a fluxbox-util application that creates and manage icons on your Fluxbox desktop.

http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/fbdesk/

mfg oliver

----------

